# [V] Gainward GTX580 Phantom 3072M GDDR5



## Primaldoom (15. November 2012)

HI,
Verkaufe meine Gainward GTX580 Phantom 3072M GDDR5.
Die Karte ist in einem Top Zustand und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Komplett.
Rechnung mit Restgarantie gibt es mit.
VB:236€ inkl.Versicherten Versand nach wahl mit Hermes oder DHL.
wer Interesse hat melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corsa500 (5. Dezember 2012)

Steht das Angebot noch? Hätte zu dem Preis generell schon Interesse, hab eh mit dem Gedanken gespielt um Weihnachten rum eine Neuinvestition in der Richtung zu wagen. Wieviel Restgarantie wäre noch drauf?


----------

